# usb mass storage devices not recognised



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

my laptop isn't picking up any mass storage devices via usb for some reason, it reads my mouse fine thru usb but ipod/phone/flash drive/external hd aren't seen by the computer for some reason.

i'm not sure which specs are really relevent, i'm running vista and its a laptop, i've checked the option to turn off usb to save power and that isnt on

thanks


----------



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you see the drives under disk management or Device Manger?


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

no - just put my ext hd in and it doesn't show up under that, i just get this message:

"usb device not recognised - one of the usb devies attached to this computer has malfunctioned and windows does not recognise it. for assistance in solving this problem click this message"

clicking that message gives this:
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/743/usbvv4.jpg


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Go to Device Manager, uninstall USB devices, right-click on your PC name in Device Manager and choose 'Scan for hardware changes'
Try again...


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm not really sure what you mean by usb devices - i uninstalled the "unknown device" and scanned again and it didn't pick up my ext hd after i hit scan for hardware changes

there's a long list of items under USB controllers, is 5 intel universal host controllers, then 1 unknown device, then 5 usb root hubs - which should i uninstall?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

USB root hubs... Uninstall them and than scan for hardware changes...
Unknown device is some device without driver installed...


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

ah ok, done that and it found all the root hubs again, then plugged in my ext hd and it didnt show up the "not recognized" message, but it isn't showing the ext hd in disk management or device manager either


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You should try external HDD on desktop or some other laptop...
maybe enclosure does not providing enough power...


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

the hd is working ok on my desktop, its any kind of mass storage device that the usb ports on my laptop just arent recognising it seems


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you useing self-powerer external HDD enclosure???
Maybe you need more powerful ecnlosure...


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm not really sure what you mean, it powers off of the computer altho i doubt thats what you're asking, i dont think its just my hd because my ipod/flash drive/phone are all not recognised (all mass storage) - and my hd works on my desktop

hope that answers the question


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, tell me what is make/model of your laptop???
And what make/model is your external HDD???


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

the laptop is a toshiba laptop specs are as follows

toshiba - satellite
intel core 2 duo t5500 @ 1.66ghz
2gb ram
32bit ms vista ultimate

the hd is a maxtor basics - external portable hard drive
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxtor-Basics-Portable-external-Hi-Speed/dp/B0015M08EU
^^^^^


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs

i think you will need a powered h/drive enclosure to run it on the laptop


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

meh - did all of that and no change. might be right about the hd enclosure but even my memory stick doesnt work on it :S


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Well if only your mouse is working I think USB hubs not supplying enough power for any other mass storage device, since on other PC you can easily plug HDD and other components...
Since when this problem started to happen???


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

roughly around 1-2 months ago - before then it worked fine, if i was to buy a usb hub thing and plug in to that would that make any difference?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Well self-powered could help if it is hardware issue...
I am not sure but it might be software issue also...
If someone that you know have self-powered USB hub, that could save you money if you realize that problem is not hardware related...


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

it has two cables, one for data and one for power - i plugged the power cable into my desktop and data into my lappy on the odd chance that might work - but it didnt and it still just says not recognised

just reformatted using the recovery disc - STILL doesnt recognise my usb flash drive! does this mean its definately a hardware fault?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

It does not matter which one USB hub are you using, everything is the same????
If it is under warranty, return it, they will fix it for you...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you might have a problem with your USB Cable .. the idea is to place both USB's into sockets to give extra power and not lose voltage down the line however if you have bad contacts or the cable has developed a fault that could cause your problem .. see if any of your friends have the same type of cable and get them to try yours whilst also trying theirs


----------



## oliver88 (Dec 8, 2008)

took it into place i got it from and they wanted £230 to take it in for repairs since its a month outside warranty :S the cable is fine it works on my desktop without any probs - not sure what i'm gonna do now since i dont have a spare £230


----------

